# Matt's TT: its staying (gaining 'baller' status)



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

After finally getting a few updates id start a build thread:

New car for the new Summer season 
Audi TT 225 Quattro
Dessert Olive Pearl Green
Olive matching Heated leather
Xenons
Bose Upgrade

I always disliked green cars and really wanted a Nimbus grey one, but i fell in love with this colour when i saw it. The variation is amazing. it really doesnt show in pictures.

a few pics after two days correcting the paint work. still need to do the bumpers, sills and lights yet though.

3 stage 3M polish with staged pads and two coats of collonite wax.

wish the pics did the paint justice but anyhow. pics.













































































































latest additions include an R32 ARB upgrade, makes a huge difference to the handling of the car.

Milltek cat back non resonated exhaust: now sounds like a sports car at least :lol:

my newly refurbed soon to be winter wheels. thought id stay way from the bbs rep brigade: im guessing they wont be to everybodys taist but thats the fun:





































and a quick shot of what they should look like










more updates to come 

Big thanks to Gordon Harrison for the powdercoating of the wheels. if your local to manchester then give him a bell you will not be dissapointed, his work is great, and so are his price. nice guy to. 07879642782

next up wheels tyres and fitment: then suspension and stance, then either basball style retrimmed recaros PP's or just basball interior.

will be more updates soon to came.

last couple of cars:
v6 4motion:









Polo Gti

hdr 3 by matt_mkiv, on Flickr


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice buddy, I look forward to seeing the "lobster claws" on the car. I have seen one TT with them fitted and they looked far better than I would have imagined.

You should have kept those Porsche wheels from the MKIV, not much beats them imo.

Charlie


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Charlie said:


> Very nice buddy, I look forward to seeing the "lobster claws" on the car. I have seen one TT with them fitted and they looked far better than I would have imagined.


+1 on this. They were in the for sale section a while ago I think. They were finished a kind of sparkly grey silver, sounds odd but looked really good on the car with the right stance.


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

looks great, will keep an eye out for updates!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Looking good! Crying our for smoked corners though (http://www.osirdesign.com/) and a weeee bit of spacing. Then you'll be 8)


----------



## jacksonation (Apr 23, 2010)

Subscribed! Look forward to watching this thread. Great choice of colour aswell mate.... Best colour for the TT imo


----------



## james 91 (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice mate, Been thinking about X5 Tiger claws for mine


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Charlie said:


> Very nice buddy, I look forward to seeing the "lobster claws" on the car. I have seen one TT with them fitted and they looked far better than I would have imagined.
> 
> You should have kept those Porsche wheels from the MKIV, not much beats them imo.
> 
> Charlie


peoppel call ''lobster claws porsceh wheels http://forums.pelicanparts.com/uploads1 ... 703912.jpg 
no a x5 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

are those wheels came from this car ?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Very nice mate


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

> Posted: Today, 10:06
> Very nice buddy, I look forward to seeing the "lobster claws" on the car. I have seen one TT with them fitted and they looked far better than I would have imagined.
> 
> You should have kept those Porsche wheels from the MKIV, not much beats them imo.
> ...


thank you. these are known as tiger claws im lead to believe. i used to own a set of lobster claws on the 4motion and they are similar design but rounded, and are from a porsche.

i kind of wish i did keep them. as soon as i sold them i wanted them back but said i wouldnt modify my next car. :lol: 
looking for a nice set of summer rims they will be split dished rims of some sort. 



> +1 on this. They were in the for sale section a while ago I think. They were finished a kind of sparkly grey silver, sounds odd but looked really good on the car with the right stance.


i wish i could view the classifieds would brobably have saved me a fortune.
though silver wouldnt have looked that exiting :lol: stance will be sorted soon. just need to know the perfect offsets first.



> looks great, will keep an eye out for updates!


thanks, will be worth keeping an eye on. more to come soon 8)



> Looking good! Crying our for smoked corners though (http://www.osirdesign.com/) and a weeee bit of spacing. Then you'll be


i will be crying out at that price for a piece of plastic. :lol:



> Subscribed! Look forward to watching this thread. Great choice of colour aswell mate.... Best colour for the TT imo


i loved it as soon as i saw it. was a sunny day. not as good in the rain as it just looks dull green.but really bounces when the weathers nice 



> Nice mate, Been thinking about X5 Tiger claws for mine


thanks i have seen a set before on a mates mk4 and they looked amazing so had to try them on the TT. you can buy mine if you want 

peoppel call ''lobster claws porsceh wheels http://forums.pelicanparts.com/uploads1 ... 703912.jpg 
no a x5

thats the one, these are tiger claws

not them wheels, but same design, i got mine of an x5 owner who bought them for the tyres.  just need tyres and adaptors now then i can get them fitted. look good on that TT though 8)



> Very nice mate


  thank you kindly


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Like the wheels but not in that colour I don't think. Mk4 looks nice.

BMW centre caps have to be swapped out for something as well.


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

wheels fitted. no good pics yet but got one my friend took yesterday.

will get some more at some point and update


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hark said:


> Like the wheels but not in that colour I don't think. Mk4 looks nice.
> 
> BMW centre caps have to be swapped out for something as well.


i fancied something a bit different than silver and grey: the colour is buttermilk.

im going to order a new st of bmw caps as soon as i get chance. think it will look daft with anything else.


----------



## owdee tt nl (Sep 18, 2011)

i like them, they are different and look good


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I knew they were some sort of claw  got them confused 

Charlie


----------



## james 91 (Jul 12, 2011)

They look lovely on mate


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

owdee tt nl said:


> i like them, they are different and look good


thank you for the feedback



Charlie said:


> I knew they were some sort of claw  got them confused
> 
> Charlie


lol. as long as you dont get confused between the two when ordering food in a nice restaurant, or you might get a shock 



james 91 said:


> They look lovely on mate


thank you


----------



## Ginn L (Aug 24, 2009)

Looking good mate, some great pics as well 8)


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

very nice ... good work


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks for the feedback guys. much apprechiated. pics will improve 

took a few pics the other day while the weather was nice. the pics arnt that great however i uploaded them so i might aswell use them. 























































bought some new bits off ebay. bargain i couldnt let go brand new koni adjustable rear dampers at less than half RRP.
will come in use soon 



















then i started tidying the rear end up. removed the TT and the quattro badge. gave the car a quick buffing and then a few coats of wax before winter takes hold.

the rear looks miles better however i cant decide whether to leave the audi circles or remove them?










then took a few more random pics, lovely weather, i remembered why i wanted a roadster now :lol:














































when i am happy with the car i will take some better pics and edit them properly for now i will just take them as they come.

thanks Matt


----------



## scottnybottny123 (Jul 19, 2011)

matt_tt225 said:


>


Nice stance you got there mate  looks lovely and wide! any issues with rubbing at all? what widths are they?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

you need to lower it because now it looks terrible


----------



## Ilogik (Jul 26, 2011)

Did you need adapters and how much did it cost you for the wheels, they look great!!


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

scottnybottny123 said:


> matt_tt225 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


thanks mate, far from stanced at the moment. perfect ets at this hight however it need to be about 2" lower and wider adaptors to suit the new hight. will set it all up when my new suspension arrives.

it will look nice and wide when its lower. it looks as high as an x5 now. just glad its on lowereded springs and not standard hight :lol:

the wheels are 9" and 10" wide 19" wheels. no rubbing but i will update when i lower it. i dont think it will catch though.


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

kazinak said:


> you need to lower it because now it looks terrible


bit harsh.. :lol: already ordered my method of going lower :wink:


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ilogik said:


> Did you need adapters and how much did it cost you for the wheels, they look great!!


you will need adaptors 5x 100 to 5x 120, available in various sizes. H&R are about the best aluminium with steel inserts. but they are pricy.

you can buy mine if you want. they are in the classifieds. 

all in all the wheels can be had quite cheap. but then refurb and tyres + adaptors it will be well over 1000. unless you use budget tyres.


----------



## Ilogik (Jul 26, 2011)

Ahh better off buying a set of 18s to size and offset and tyres then by the sounds of it, will hold fire me thinks


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ilogik said:


> Ahh better off buying a set of 18s to size and offset and tyres then by the sounds of it, will hold fire me thinks


it depends really. 19" wheels seem to fill the arches much better than 18".

tyres seem as pricey as 18"s depending on brands ect.

if you think about a set of 18" LM reps they are about 450-500 then 400 for tyres, then spacers to set the stance you are looking at nearly 1k anyway. for a set of wheels every other tt is using.


----------



## Ilogik (Jul 26, 2011)

Thinking of these Rota fighters, 18x8 and 18x10 rear et 20 and 25.


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

cant picture them without seeing them fitted but they will sit nice. may need a 5 or 10mm spacer on the rear when lowered. i love the rota grid drifts with the sipmler wider spoke design. but they are different.


----------



## Ilogik (Jul 26, 2011)

I had originally looked at the Rota grids but they didn't go as low as the fighters on a 5x100 if i remember rightly, plus I spotted a guy selling a set of 5x100 18x10 but he has 4, so i was thinking buy 2 of those as a good discount and save a bit of money off a full set, plus his are brand new  Can't pass up a bargain like that


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

rota grid look good on a tt


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

i will look forward to seeing them fitted. will be different

i nearly went for the grids in bronze before i got the x5s. i think it would have looks great. maybe next time i change wheels about 10 times a year anyway..lol

i keep seeing red TT's and liking them more and more :? i nearly bought a red one the turned it down because it was red.. :lol: now im not to sure.


----------



## Ilogik (Jul 26, 2011)

Any more pics of the red tt?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Ilogik said:


> Any more pics of the red tt?


yes,but it will cost you £10 a picture and i have about 20 of them


----------



## Ilogik (Jul 26, 2011)

dude share the porn


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

AirLift'ed UK Quattro TT
First off huge thank you to Luke at Plush, for getting me the newly developed Airlift rear bags for Quattro cars. They are due for general release next month but as promised Luke managed to get his hands on the only two sets. One sets he's fitted to a client's car, and the other I have fitted to mine.

The rears bags are amazing. It sits very low without destroying the rear arms or top seats like most other solutions require and it is a double bellow designs to allow more movement. Certainly from what I have seen of lowered Quattro's this is the lowest, especially as its reversible.

I went for the 4way paddle valve setup with the intention to upgrade in the future to full management if I like the air. (Which I will be doing as its amazing..lol).

I went down to Plush to collect my Airride on Tuesday Night. Got lost and was directed by Luke for the last 12 miles, got there late as usual.  Some very nice cars at Plush (Especially his own rs4)

Fitting started the next morning, pouring with rain as usual, but i was way to exited to wait for nice weather. I also had this arch gap to get rid of.. 



















First pictures of the rear bags: Im pretty certain they are the first set fitted to a TT anywhere.










Front struts: airlift slam series (or sometimes known as XL's).










And the rest of the kit.




























My intended location for the gauges: I need to custom make some sort of disc to hold them tight in but i will find something.



















My intended location for the switches, looks like they are meant to be there, fit perfect. Want it to looks totaly standard inside once finished.










5 gal tank, not ideal for the TT roaster boot as it will all be gone so may have to have a custom tank made at some point.










Firstly I fitted the rear bags, and new Koni dampers










They require the springs to be removed and seating plates. These will just pull out once the rear damper is unbolted. First remove the arch liner, unbolt the bolt that goes through the damper, tie arm and rear wheel hub: (warning the hub is threaded to. be careful and support the hub so as not to strip it, same when tightening it)
I then removed the damper, held in with the top bolt. (I replaced my dampers with new Koni adjustable dampers.)










The springs will pop off then without any trouble.










Then the slight modification which is necessary. The upper seat requires approx 1cm removing from it. (this allows, should you ever require the original sprigs to be reseated if you revert back.) Protect the new metal; i used hammerite just to give it a coating just so it didn't rust. The TTR's a little less simple for the next part.










Once the top cup is cut the airline will push in to the hole and up into the car on an r32, however the TTR a double skin on the floor so this will not work. I had to drill into the side of the cup and feed the line out of the side and in to the boot along with the cable than already goes in there. Then protect the drilled section.
feed the airline through and push on to the connector from the bag into the boot and to the paddle valves.










Repeat for the other side.

As my car sat now, looking sorry for its self with the milltek removed as its sold, as it would sit too low when dropped so no point in keeping it, the standard box is much thinner. So its perfect. Although very quiet 
The parking sensors are now removed ready to fill and smooth.

Poor car 










I then retreated inside to set up the tank and rest of the fittings. I sealed every component with the provided PTFE and left to dry overnight.


















Rear end done and wheels fitted. 

The next morning i fitted the fronts:










They are quite straight forward. I don't have many pics of this part due to the pouring rain but its quite self explanatory.

First remove the wheels with the car on axel stands, unbolt the hub nut, and whilst the hub is supported split the hub and slide the front strut out(make sure all lines and brackets are unclipped and unbolted and out of the way.). make sure you unfasten the front tie arms(the airlift struts don't have new mounts so remove the ARB completely.) 
Then undo the top nut under the caps in the bonnet. I used a 19mm impact gun and socket. If not it requires a suitable socket and hex key. 
The new strut requires new three holes drilling into the strut tower, to do this you also need to remove the strut brace(on the TT anyway). Use the template provided and drill the holes. The new air strut will fit reverse of how the old one came out. 
Split the hub, grease the strut and fasten it in place. Then bolt up the three tower nuts on top of the car.

The airlines.

I stripped out all the lower dash carpets ect ect to run the lines properly.

I ran the two rear bags to the front, under the carpet with all other wires and cables.



















I ran the front lines into the arch with the brake lines and up the back of the engine into the scuttle tray, via the current rubber grommets and cable duct. This way they are not seen and look tidy. They then go along the tray and into the cabin, and into the paddle valves in the tunnel. (is isn't fully done yet..lol)

The gauges then are then wired to into the vents.










I knew I had a leek but wasn't sure how bad it was  I now know, just nothing is damaged and i am told it's the drains for the roof. So I will find the leek fix it, leave the carpet to dry, then put the car back together.










The boot isn't built yet but will get to this at weekend, and update as I proceed.

The car needs to go lower at the front. but its lay on the chassis now so will need to get it notched, and lower the front more, its already laying engine cover...lol. Will lay frame with the right wheels and setup I hope as its not far off now.

As its sits now.
I personally love the rear height. Will be much happier if i can get the front as low but think i will be able to do with a bit of work. Will update soon with more and get much better pics in the near future, especially with autumn setting in, some nice settings to be had.









































































I will get to putting the car back together and fitting the boot build and some other toy's in the near future. But for now I'm back in love.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Do you not want to buy some better quality gauges like the "Swoosh" ones these look a little bit cheap tat in comparision.

It's def a marmite look but good on you for doing this all yourself


----------



## james 91 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes! Thats awesome!

Plush is taking over the world, hardly supprising thought with the quality of their work. Lukes RS4 is gorgeous isn't it


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

i hate you


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nice mate, well done to ya.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Top work mate, keep at it so we can see some vids soon.
Steve


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Great work! 8) Well done for doing this yourself!

Still undecided about the rims though. I see something a little smaller with a deep dish thing going on... Your car, your choice in the end.
But keep going - the end result is in sight. 

Yeah! Vids of it all working!!!


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

Awesome stuff! Proper out there and fresh this!

I love it how it is, but I'd have the wheels in a different colour myself, to really make it shine and stand out.

just my two pence!


----------



## sierra (Mar 29, 2009)

Love it mate, welcome to the world of air. What tyres and offsets are you currently running. My 16's will be coming off soon and I'm playing around with some 18's at the mo.


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

> Do you not want to buy some better quality gauges like the "Swoosh" ones these look a little bit cheap tat in comparision.
> 
> It's def a marmite look but good on you for doing this all yourself


thanks

eventually they will be redundant as managment will be fitted so not much point is spending money on gauges for now, they actually look really nice in the car. will fit white or red bulbs instead of orange though for now.



> Yes! Thats awesome!
> 
> Plush is taking over the world, hardly supprising thought with the quality of their work. Lukes RS4 is gorgeous isn't it


thanks mate.
there work is amazing from what i have seen. and lukes a nice guy. and very helpful. i wanted it as soon as i saw it..lol



> i hate you


bit harsh, but thanks :lol:



> Nice mate, well done to ya.


thank you. what front is that on your TT signature? is it lower than original? may need to look into one to put the front on the floor, as it still looks OEM 



> Top work mate, keep at it so we can see some vids soon.
> Steve


thanks Mate. will hget some better pics and vids, when its all up and running. no point now, wouldnt see anything but air tubing everywhere and car parts in the windows... :lol: 
love whats going on with your car, amazing work



> Great work! Well done for doing this yourself!
> 
> Still undecided about the rims though. I see something a little smaller with a deep dish thing going on... Your car, your choice in the end.
> But keep going - the end result is in sight.
> ...


its the only way to do it, i do everything myself so its doesnt become checkbook car, and when you finish its all your own doing.

remeber they are only winter rims. summer rims will be pretty much what you suggest. shiny dishy and hopefully 18" super rs's if any eber come up for sale, maybe even very wide 17" rs's, porsche cargraphics or rh cuprads. loads in my head but with bad weather due i have plenty of time to decide. 



> Awesome stuff! Proper out there and fresh this!
> 
> I love it how it is, but I'd have the wheels in a different colour myself, to really make it shine and stand out.
> 
> just my two pence!


thanks mate.

i like my cars to be recognisable. :lol: i couldnt decide between this and bronze, just something other than silver black or white. anthracite was an option but a bit safe. its very marmite which i like.
always open to suggestions, comments and feedback.



> Love it mate, welcome to the world of air. What tyres and offsets are you currently running. My 16's will be coming off soon and I'm playing around with some 18's at the mo.


thanks mate, are you on air? do you have a build blog?
fronts are 215 35 19 on 9j and rears are 235 35 19 on 10J adaptors are 20mm all round. i think the 19" wheels look just right on the car. especially on air. may look at 20" rims and 18" rims next jsut to see which i like best. but have a feeling 19" will be the right choice. 16" must look really tiny in these arches?


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

> Awesome stuff! Proper out there and fresh this!
> 
> I love it how it is, but I'd have the wheels in a different colour myself, to really make it shine and stand out.
> 
> just my two pence!


thanks mate.

i like my cars to be recognisable. :lol: i couldnt decide between this and bronze, just something other than silver black or white. anthracite was an option but a bit safe. its very marmite which i like.
always open to suggestions, comments and feedback.

Fair point dude, Its ace anyway!


----------



## sierra (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes mate I've had air for just over a year and love it. The 16's do look small but are 10j all round so was abit different. 17's again look a touch too small and ride height looked stupid so best all round size I'd say would be 19's. There's currently an amazing set of 18 bbs rs but you need 2.5k to make them yours :0
How are you rear bags bolted down?


----------



## Ginn L (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks awesome mate, got great stance. You've done a great job installing the air too 8)

I'm getting the Airlift Bags with XL's on my Golf. I'm going for the E Level though, mainly because I'm doing a hardline set up, which the VU4 manifold is basically designed for.

I've got 18" Super RS's as well. Took me ages to find a set! I painted the centres the same color as my car and had the barrells fully polished. Pretty pointless but makes a good picture :lol:


















If you don't mind waiting for shipping, try memoryfab.com. They often have Supers in stock. They are based in California, but they're a reputable company, and offer overseas shipping. Import duty may be high though.

Look forward to seeing the updates


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

I saw this over on E38 - I'm not a fan on green but you've done something different which is cool - Well done.

Did you mention Nimbus grey?

V

V

V

V

8)


----------



## sierra (Mar 29, 2009)

^^^ wow love them wheels


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Fair play for fitting it all yourself. Looks 8)

Im not the biggest fan of the wheels, but like you mention a set of dished wheels and get it sat right, it will look the dogs 

Tim [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

> Yes mate I've had air for just over a year and love it. The 16's do look small but are 10j all round so was abit different. 17's again look a touch too small and ride height looked stupid so best all round size I'd say would be 19's. There's currently an amazing set of 18 bbs rs but you need 2.5k to make them yours :0
> How are you rear bags bolted down?


i have seen your car over on edition, well im guessing its yours with 16" by 10" wheels, cant be too many mad enough to run 16" lol. i thought it was static when i first saw a pic. i wondered how you drove over markings on the road.. :lol: 
im tempted to try some bentley mulliners in 20" next just to see how it looks. but like you say 19" seem just right. you have to love the tt arches for tucking 19" 10" wheels like they are average size.  
im loving your new rims, definaly suit it better. have you got link to the ones for sale. there are some on ebay.com for 1300 but they are 114.4 so id rather get 5 100 so i can get bigger dishes rather than adaptors.
i didnt bother bolting them down :lol: they wont be an issue as long as the cars not lifted aired out, and since you have to raise it to get a jack in it wont pose a problem. they are still cupped and pinned top and bottom. i may thread the base and bolt iot before mot but for now its fine. what set up are you running?



> Looks awesome mate, got great stance. You've done a great job installing the air too
> 
> I'm getting the Airlift Bags with XL's on my Golf. I'm going for the E Level though, mainly because I'm doing a hardline set up, which the VU4 manifold is basically designed for.
> 
> ...


thanks mate, ye its not bad stance wise, a chassis notch and a couple of mm adjustment here and there and it will be stanced nice. really annoys me when people say they have stanced their car when they have put it on 30mm springs and 10mm adaptors. it needs to be perfect so i wont stop til it is.. :lol:

you cant go wrong with the airlift setup, the slam series will have the car on the ground no problem. thats the same setup i will eventually be using with e level and copper hardlines, probably another season away yet though before i strip it down and order the elevel. great bit of kit though and well worth the money.

i had a remeber your build on edition. really nice golf. bently green if i remeber?

sell me the wheels please. they dont suit the golf. :lol: please..lol 

i have seen a few sets pop up on ebay.com but never right fitment. just have to wait. saw a set for sall for 1600 and they were perfect last year, but they sold before i had chance to get them  il keep an eye on that site, thanks, nothing at the moment though apart from jap fitment. im liking your tt aswell. should sell the golf. get your tt on the rs's and hardlines, if you ever feel the need to sell the rs's pm me first.



> I saw this over on E38 - I'm not a fan on green but you've done something different which is cool - Well done.
> 
> Did you mention Nimbus grey?
> 
> ...


thanks. i was never keep on green cars, if fact i hated them until i saw this,. nimbus was my first choice, but glad i found this now as its the nicest colour i have ever seen in the sun.

yours is looking well. leathers really smart. get it lowered, :wink: lol



> Fair play for fitting it all yourself. Looks
> 
> Im not the biggest fan of the wheels, but like you mention a set of dished wheels and get it sat right, it will look the dogs
> 
> Tim


thanks. its not that bad fitting really, just time consuming running lines nicely ect. and would have been even easier if it didnt rain for all 3 days of doing it.

the wheels are marmite. but powder coated and simple 5 spokes are perfect for cleaning in winer. alright cream wasnt the best winter choice. lol

many plans for summer rims 8)


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

did you get bags from US, or they have dealer in the uk ?


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

i ordered through luke at plush automotive, who managed to get a two sets early.
The rear bags do go on general sale next month though. :wink:


----------



## sierra (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm currently on a custom Havair 4 way setup, I've had no issues with it but I would like it if the back went down a touch more but were going look into that soon.
The 18" rs' are for sale on edition but BMW fitment and low offsets.


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

one pic by matt_mkiv, on Flickr


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

pic 2 by matt_mkiv, on Flickr


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

Matts TT225 pic 3 by matt_mkiv, on Flickr


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

Matt TT-225 pic 4 by matt_mkiv, on Flickr


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

Matt tt-225 pic 5 by matt_mkiv, on Flickr


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

Matt TT-225 pic 6 by matt_mkiv, on Flickr


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

Matts TT-225 Pic 7 by matt_mkiv, on Flickr


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

Matt TT-225 pic 8 by matt_mkiv, on Flickr


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

looks awesome ,i want bags and bigger wheels now


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

Matt TT-225 pic 9 by matt_mkiv, on Flickr


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

kazinak said:


>


thats a good shocked face i hope..lol?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

matt_tt225 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


yes, i love it


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

kazinak said:


> looks awesome ,i want bags and bigger wheels now


the air make a big difference 

ye 19" wheels are perfect for a TT. the arches swallow then easy.


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

Matt TT-225 pic 10 by matt_mkiv, on Flickr


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

enough of the pic whore now. my final two.

standard ride hight.


Matt TT225 pic 11 by matt_mkiv, on Flickr

and finally my interiors back. lol


DSC_5570 by matt_mkiv, on Flickr


----------



## Ginn L (Aug 24, 2009)

matt_tt225 said:


> thanks mate, ye its not bad stance wise, a chassis notch and a couple of mm adjustment here and there and it will be stanced nice. really annoys me when people say they have stanced their car when they have put it on 30mm springs and 10mm adaptors. it needs to be perfect so i wont stop til it is.. :lol:
> 
> you cant go wrong with the airlift setup, the slam series will have the car on the ground no problem. thats the same setup i will eventually be using with e level and copper hardlines, probably another season away yet though before i strip it down and order the elevel. great bit of kit though and well worth the money.
> 
> ...


Yeah I totally know what you mean, I think it's hard to get decent stance on a VAG car these days without Air. Lowering springs and adaptors just don't quite cut it. :lol:

An yeah the Slam XL's are meant to be the bollocks. Will be good to see this with a hardline set up also. 8)

And yeah thats the one. I started a new thread on Edition not long ago, I hardly update it though. The only show I've done is Edition since I re-sprayed it. 
I'm not going to town on the TT just yet. The only reason I got it, is because I've took the golf off the road to get the interior/air ready for the show season, so I needed another car. I've got high hopes to get it ready for UD, but I have also got another project to get done, so we'll see. :roll:

£1600 sounds like a great price for them RS's, shame you missed out on them. I paid a fair bit more than that for mine, with decent tyres though. And the full polish has certainly set me back a few quid :lol: I probably will be selling them next year, but most likely after the show season. Or at least after Edition, which will probably be no good to you? I'll get in touch when I sell them anyways. I'm sure we may catch up at a show before then anyways.

Looking sick in that rear picture by the way ^ very nice mate.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

What does the height look like when driving? can you get it to sit just above the tyres like its on coils?


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

This is brilliant.

what a motor!


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

That looks awesome! How is the ride with it now? Bumpy, soft, too soft..? I've always been under impression that air suspension is either too damn soft and doesn't have any feel on the road, or the opposite of hard and bumpy. That does look really good slammed down and I love the wheels too. May I ask the ballpark on the price of this air suspension setup? Also, looks like it went on without any issues and even on your own driveway..? Most people I've seen installing air suspenion have had major issues on making it fit.

Keep up the good work!

Mici


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ginn L said:


> matt_tt225 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks mate, ye its not bad stance wise, a chassis notch and a couple of mm adjustment here and there and it will be stanced nice. really annoys me when people say they have stanced their car when they have put it on 30mm springs and 10mm adaptors. it needs to be perfect so i wont stop til it is.. :lol:
> ...


thanks, ye the rears my favourit angle. are at least it will be when the parking sensors are smoothed :x

ye will look good next year on hardlines and e-level managment. if i keep the car that long. have a habbit of selling before tax is due, lol.

im hoping to have mine completed to a standard for UD as well so hopefully catch you there. il keep an eye out for your minimalistic updates on your golf.. :lol:

ye its a shame as 1600 was miles to expensive as i was in uni at the time. wish they came up now instead..lol

definatly let me know when your selling and i will have them if the price is right..

hopefully bump into you early next year


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

ian222 said:


> What does the height look like when driving? can you get it to sit just above the tyres like its on coils?


hi,

you can set the hight to what ever tickles your fancy. mm perfect.  just set it how you want, take note of the gauge pressure and just use that when your ready for driving.


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

spilz said:


> This is brilliant.
> 
> what a motor!


thank you, glad you like it...keep checking as there will be more to come before UD next year


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

Mici said:


> That looks awesome! How is the ride with it now? Bumpy, soft, too soft..? I've always been under impression that air suspension is either too damn soft and doesn't have any feel on the road, or the opposite of hard and bumpy. That does look really good slammed down and I love the wheels too. May I ask the ballpark on the price of this air suspension setup? Also, looks like it went on without any issues and even on your own driveway..? Most people I've seen installing air suspenion have had major issues on making it fit.
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> Mici


Hi Mici. 
the ride is excellent, not to hard not to soft.
obviously the front roll bar is removed(as there are no brackets for it) also the top strut brace too as there are new bolts for the struts in the way. im planning on drilling these out of the brace and re attaching it as soon as i get chance.

so at the moment, handling is slightly worse than it was, however although i havnt pushed it is very composed. there is no bouncing or rolling in corners. its very stable.

its better than standard set up or uprated srings for comfort, which may supprise you. and obviuously better than coilovers, includiung the H&R coilovers i had on my 4motion, and they are the best i have used.

it has less body roll than standard springs and uprated springs, and nearly as firm as coilovers.

there are plent of cars running air on the track now. including an r32 turbo with 500+bhp. says it all really.

if you stick to the bigger brands, airlift, mason-tech, bagyards you will be fine. and go 4 way not 2 way, as air can move between bags on the same axel, making it unstable in corners.

my drive way is my garage, its had everything done imaginable to cars carried out on it. including an engine conversion..lol

it didnt go without problems. but the biggest was three days of rain and working inbetween. but only small things like bolts not untightening and so on. and the struts being stlightly larger so takes more effort to get them in the hub..lol

completly depends on what set up you are after then canb range from 1800/1900 to 4000+ (a basic paddle valve setup to ecu controled e level management.)

any more info you need just ask. 

thank you Matt


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

update time:

finally finished the air gauges: got rid of the horrible yellow bulbs and replaced them with red LEDs to match the rest of the audi dash. fitted in custom made gauge pod.










fitted the air tank and compressor. sank the tank to the foor than added a false floor. still need carpet. the last panel is not pushed down in the pics but it is all flat when layed down. carpeted and i will be happy.










managed to get a v6 valance for the rear. thanks Barry(TTforum) brand new condition. more than happy.



















and the next project should make a difference:

pretty hard to come by v6 front: will have a few custom twists.










no fancy pics as its raining and the cars filthy. so just something to keep the thread ticking over.


----------



## james 91 (Jul 12, 2011)

Sick! 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Look forward to seeing what you do with the V6 front


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

Are those wheels hiding under there road legal... oh I see suspension hydrolics kit :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

james 91 said:


> Sick! 8)


thank you



T3RBO said:


> Look forward to seeing what you do with the V6 front


wont be anything too spacial, but something differnt 8)



muxgt said:


> Are those wheels hiding under there road legal... oh I see suspension hydrolics kit :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Nice


 :lol: thanks, its air suspension rather than hydrolic. but similar thing. im not sure its illegal unless its dangerous.


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

oh! lol

Cool all the same 

Dont think I'd be dragging all that along in my TT though! :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

matt_tt225 said:


> the ride is excellent, not to hard not to soft.
> obviously the front roll bar is removed(as there are no brackets for it) also the top strut brace too as there are new bolts for the struts in the way. im planning on drilling these out of the brace and re attaching it as soon as i get chance.
> 
> so at the moment, handling is slightly worse than it was, however although i havnt pushed it is very composed. there is no bouncing or rolling in corners. its very stable.


Am I missing something here you've removed the front ARB and the strut brace but you are getting no rolling in corners, what you doing 20 mph ? :?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

jamman said:


> matt_tt225 said:
> 
> 
> > the ride is excellent, not to hard not to soft.
> ...


i've remember my old escort was without the anti roll bar (i think it was extra option ) and after i fitted one it made a HUGE difference


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

muxgt said:


> oh! lol
> 
> Cool all the same
> 
> Dont think I'd be dragging all that along in my TT though! :roll:


lol. the boots useless anyway so might aswell carry an air tank..lol


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

matt_tt225 said:


> muxgt said:
> 
> 
> > oh! lol
> ...


 :lol: :lol: guess your right but where does the shopping go :?


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

jamman said:


> matt_tt225 said:
> 
> 
> > the ride is excellent, not to hard not to soft.
> ...


the airlift struts are designed to work without an arb. they have valves for the air pressure to stay stable or something. they are as stable as coilovers, and can be thrown into the corners same as it was before. quite a few are running this set up on the track aswel, and reports are as good as coilover. i will get the brace on aswell at some point. :lol:


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

kazinak said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > matt_tt225 said:
> ...


i upgraded my 4motion to r32 arbs, and that made a decent differnce. but i think the rear makes a bigger difference than the front does.


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

muxgt said:


> matt_tt225 said:
> 
> 
> > muxgt said:
> ...


thats easy in my girlfriends car..lol i couldnt fit a weeks shopping in mine before the air ride. plus i dont have to worry about shopping trolly marks..lol


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

I use the misses polo :lol: :lol:


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

my girlfriend car is a lupo. shouldnt admit it but its more fun than mine to.. :lol:


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

matt_tt225 said:


> my girlfriend car is a lupo. shouldnt admit it but its more fun than mine to.. :lol:


Oi! stop hand braking it :lol: :lol:


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

updates:

new wheels fitted: :blush: h34r:

sold mine original wheels, so didnt know what to do with the tyres and adaptors :lol:




























Matt


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

''new ' wheels look exactly the same as old ones :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

kazinak said:


> ''new ' wheels look exactly the same as old ones :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :wink: squint hard you will see..lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

kazinak said:


> ''new ' wheels look exactly the same as old ones :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


+1 As much as I hate to agree with kazynumbnutz


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

they are the same just OEM silver..lol


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

matt_tt225 said:


> they are the same just OEM silver..lol


MUCH BETTER! 8)


----------



## james 91 (Jul 12, 2011)

Mate they look soo much better silver. Its got perfect stance too well done.


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks Nathan and james.

i think it looks much better on the silver wheels again. i wasnt sure at first but now definatly prefer the silver.

Updates:

i have now also got second compressor as the first one was taking to long to fill up the tank, which was slightly annoying but mostly for aesthetics when the system is hardlined. 8) will get it wired in and upload some pics soon. it was a reward from a friend for two days hard work.  (cheers Nay)

also bough another big part of the master plan. keep pealed for new updates when they arrive

Matt


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Like iiiiiiit 8)


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

nathan88 said:


> Like iiiiiiit 8)


thanks. i will like it even more when the bumpers on ans my next mods done should be here tuesday 8)


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

new pics thank you Pat, the pics and colours are awesome as usual. :wub: need new ones now as everythings changed.























































enjoy :wub:


----------



## philb (Oct 23, 2011)

matt_tt225 said:


> enjoy :wub:


That looks stunning!


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks.

spot the new mod


audi leather by matt_mkiv, on Flickr


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

this should make it easier:


audi leathers 3 by matt_mkiv, on Flickr


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

how about this one: 

audi leathers 2 by matt_mkiv, on Flickr


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

now:


audi leathers 4 by matt_mkiv, on Flickr


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

audi leathers 5 by matt_mkiv, on Flickr


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I like the wheels a lot now in that colour look great, not sure about the seat colour all a bit beige.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Love it mate, makes me wanna get air. Love the wheels.


----------



## tricklexxx (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks great all round matey, lovin' the silver wheels - way better than the cream - also lovin' the we seats, the colour really goes with the green paint.... Nice one!


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

jamman said:


> I like the wheels a lot now in that colour look great, not sure about the seat colour all a bit beige.


thanks. i eventually plan to go farrari modena tan for the seats door cards steering wheel and knee pads.



ian222 said:


> Love it mate, makes me wanna get air. Love the wheels.


thanks mate, get it bought. you cant go wrong. its perfect for winter.



tricklexxx said:


> Looks great all round matey, lovin' the silver wheels - way better than the cream - also lovin' the we seats, the colour really goes with the green paint.... Nice one!


thank you. yes i much prefer the silver aswell now. i love the seats, think i may have them trimmed eventually to a more tan colour. with the steering wheel and doorcards and other bits.


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

nearly the end of the last lot of pics, i promise..lol


car pic new seats by matt_mkiv, on Flickr


pics car b&w by matt_mkiv, on Flickr


pic of car by matt_mkiv, on Flickr


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Always amazes me how much difference the colour of wheels makes hated them cream BUT silver looks a million times better


----------



## Vrroom (Oct 8, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful roadster! And distinctive!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I liked the cream :roll:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

I like silver the car looks cool now I think - I have got air-ride but I am still debating wether to put it on. I am sure I will as I have a Dakota Digital DHC-2002 controller also. 8)

My only concern is that the car will have around 600 bhp and it is an unknown how the HPS air-ride will be with that sort of aggressive power. Apparently it is just like coilovers but I will only know if that is true when I have gone through the hassle of installing it all.


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

bottom of the page picture post fail.


pic of car by matt_mkiv, on Flickr


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

jamman said:


> Always amazes me how much difference the colour of wheels makes hated them cream BUT silver looks a million times better


thanks. yes i was undecided at first. then loved them, then changed to silver, then preferd them. now i fancy dark anthracite or black. but may just leave them for now. (  like a woman)


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

Vrroom said:


> Absolutely beautiful roadster! And distinctive!


thank you.  keep seeing your updates on the pic thread. very nice indeed. 8)


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

T3RBO said:


> I liked the cream :roll:


lol. the cream colour was marmite. when its been seen in person though its always been better than the response in pictures. worked much better than it seems to in pics.


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

frakay100 said:


> I like silver the car looks cool now I think - I have got air-ride but I am still debating wether to put it on. I am sure I will as I have a Dakota Digital DHC-2002 controller also. 8)
> 
> My only concern is that the car will have around 600 bhp and it is an unknown how the HPS air-ride will be with that sort of aggressive power. Apparently it is just like coilovers but I will only know if that is true when I have gone through the hassle of installing it all.


thanks. the HPS air struts are supposed to be amazing. arnt they track inspired anyway or at least their top end stuff is. i imagine they will be perfect regardless of the bhp. as long as the dampers are stuff enough to handle the lauch ect. you will be fine. as you can only corner at a certain speed regardless of bhp. and most top end air ride is successfully used on the track now. but HPS is designed for specifically for it so i imagine it will be perfect.

the only concern of mine would be weather the digital managment would be fast enough at adjusting pressures for the corners on the track.

will be interesting to see how you get on.

love your build by the way. will be a monster when finished. wish i lived closer to come and take a look. 8)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I have black at the moment and although I gets lots of compliments I do feel with the darker colours like black you lose wheel definition, silver just looks spot on everytime to me.

Ps Maybe we could take bets beforehand on whether we think Frase's car will go round the corners or not :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

i am stuck in traffic in a vauxhall corsa with 8 alloy wheels crammed in. Just had the tyres swapped. I have got height and pressure sensors whicg should keep them pretty flat. This is new territory for me so I'll believe the marketing that they are conpetition air struts and then feedback what they are like. From people who i know have them say they are like coilies. wait and see eh! Where do u live Matt?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

jamman said:


> I have black at the moment and although I gets lots of compliments I do feel with the darker colours like black you lose wheel definition, silver just looks spot on everytime to me.
> 
> Ps Maybe we could take bets beforehand on whether we think Frase's car will go round the corners or not :wink:


When i had my black rims they do look smaller than silver rims. Dont think i will go dark with wheels again.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

frakay100 said:


> i am stuck in traffic in a vauxhall corsa with 8 alloy wheels crammed in. Just had the tyres swapped. I have got height and pressure sensors whicg should keep them pretty flat. This is new territory for me so I'll believe the marketing that they are conpetition air struts and then feedback what they are like. From people who i know have them say they are like coilies. wait and see eh! Where do u live Matt?


Knowing Frase as I do and that he likes his phone and snacks whilst he's driving I would like to wager 50p he goes straight on straight through the hay without stopping whilst looking for his maltesers in the footwell :wink:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

haha how do you know I like Maltesers? - Is it because you had your trotters in my bag :lol:

Silver wheels all the way!

I have just added the tires on my 19" Oz as the 20s will have to go for refurbishment since being scorched by trailer straps :?


----------



## Vrroom (Oct 8, 2011)

matt_tt225 said:


> Vrroom said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely beautiful roadster! And distinctive!
> ...


Thanks Matt!!


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

> Posted: Yesterday, 16:49
> I have black at the moment and although I gets lots of compliments I do feel with the darker colours like black you lose wheel definition, silver just looks spot on everytime to me.
> 
> Ps Maybe we could take bets beforehand on whether we think Frase's car will go round the corners or not


ye i have to agree black always looks good. but it has to be the right wheel design. as you say it looses alot of detail and tends to look smaller. with it being a pretty simple 5 spoke it hasnt got that much detail to loose so i may be alright. silver does always look clean and oem though. lol i hope it does as thats an expensive bit of equipment lost in a tree if not. :lol:



> Posted: Yesterday, 17:46
> i am stuck in traffic in a vauxhall corsa with 8 alloy wheels crammed in. Just had the tyres swapped. I have got height and pressure sensors whicg should keep them pretty flat. This is new territory for me so I'll believe the marketing that they are conpetition air struts and then feedback what they are like. From people who i know have them say they are like coilies. wait and see eh! Where do u live Matt?


i live just outside manchester. shame i would have let you take the car out for drive to see what you thought of the air ride before you went to the trouble of fitting it. i can give you the contact details of a mkivs forum i know. his r32 is running bagyards and electronic managment that would give you an idea. he isnt too far from you.



> When i had my black rims they do look smaller than silver rims. Dont think i will go dark with wheels again.


ye i found that when i had my old porsche wheels done in black the looked like 16" wheels..lol



> Knowing Frase as I do and that he likes his phone and snacks whilst he's driving I would like to wager 50p he goes straight on straight through the hay without stopping whilst looking for his maltesers in the footwell


lol. you would snack the same if you didnt have such a nice interior. my other half would be banned from my car if i had your leathers.. :lol:



> haha how do you know I like Maltesers? - Is it because you had your trotters in my bag
> 
> Silver wheels all the way!
> 
> I have just added the tires on my 19" Oz as the 20s will have to go for refurbishment since being scorched by trailer straps


how does it ride on 20" wheels. i keep looking at mulliners and being tempted.
does it not kill the drive on your car.



> Thanks Matt!!


 

seats are for sale. already in the classifieds. :arrow:


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

might as well put my last two out dated pics up to liven the page up:


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

motion blur tt by matt_mkiv, on Flickr

new seats :roll:

second set in as many weeks :lol:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Pics of new seats Matt ?!


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

Tim G said:


> Pics of new seats Matt ?!


they are fitted in the pic, just obscured by a car..lol. i thought i had a clear pic of the seats but i dont. will get one 


DSC_5865 by matt_mkiv, on Flickr


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

What seats are they this time?


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

exactly the same just very rare porsche red :lol:


----------



## n16mct (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, this is a message to Matt- Im new to the forum, and cant send you a PM for some reason, Im very interested in one of the items you have for sale, can you give me a call or txt please. my number is 077 438 61567

Cheers

Nick


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Nick in case he doesnt see this I have sent him a PM with a link to this thread and your details

Cheers

James


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Stunning car Matt love the colour and ride height looks immense fair play bro  
:mrgreen:


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

Not updated in a while.

I decided a while back to move on from the TT and part out it out before selling. as i was kind of bored of it to be honest. id had done nothing wrong but did nothing exiting at the same time. it was winter and i was falling out of love. it was leaking water and the carpets were soaking wet everytime it rained. 

so i sold the x5s.

and the tt standard wheels i had as they did not clear the new braking addition.

i sold the paddle setup for the air suspension.

i sold one set of porsche seats. still have the red ones. but plan to sell them to.

it was basicaly standard. sat on pre facelift springs. even on bricks for a few weeks as i wanted to fit tt 7 spokes to clear the brembos after a spacer incident were basically a spacer dethreaded whilst driving and my wheel overtook me. leaving me with an arch to respray [smiley=bigcry.gif] as you can imagine i was at definatly bored of it by now. i just wanted to spray the wing, fit standard suspension and sell the car.

then it all changed when i found a new set of wheels.

so the reincarnation is on the way:

new mods:

first i sorted the leak(best mod i have done.  ) it was leaking in through a badly refitted pollen filter housing and a grommet close to the pollen filter.

next:

brembo LCR brakes. with mintex racing m1144 pads and discs.

cost a small fortune but my they are worth every penny. stopping is now more exciting that accelerating.

then:

a forge big knob(matte silver) bought from the classified(thanks ruffmeister for the quick and problem less sale. not yet fitted but it looks the business)

on to the next:

a v6 spoiler. not arrived yet but is on route. should be here soon. i bought it with the full bootlid but ah well, nothing some sikaflex and fishing wire wont fix..lol :roll:

finally the wheels.

they are made in japan.
20"
forged.
oem fitmant in the vag family
and very very expensive. in fact not much less than the cars market value :lol: :twisted:

but the king of oem+

i have fitted 245/35/20 tyres.

ready to fit. tested and clear the brembos. :roll:

just need adaptors and wheel bolts, then im good to go

just buying a new managment kit for the air ride and it will the sexy summer ride it was bought to be 8) will upload pics soon to.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Sounds interesting mate.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Fecking ell matt, u must be rolling in the $$$ lol

I should of had that air ride off you :/

Which air ride you going for next ?


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

tonksy26 said:


> Fecking ell matt, u must be rolling in the $$$ lol
> 
> I should of had that air ride off you :/
> 
> Which air ride you going for next ?


lol i wish i was.  i have been saving up to go back to uni and thought i would spend it as you do before its time to go back..lol

to be honest the things i have sold have covered alot of the new mods.

the wheels were the only big outlay. :?

keep seeing you car and its looking stunning mate. real credit was, just wrote a post in the post a pic thread commenting on how good yours is looking, in reply to one for your new pics, but as the stupid forum keeps doing it relogged out when i posted :evil:

especially the front end 8)


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

ian222 said:


> Sounds interesting mate.


should be. if i dont sell it before they are fitted :lol:

i was close to buying 20" speedlines(like yours) off a q7 after seeing a pic posted of your car but 10" up front would be a squeeze. Yours looks amazing though.

then my all time fave rims came up and the decision was made for me.. :lol:


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

matt_tt225 said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > Fecking ell matt, u must be rolling in the $$$ lol
> ...


p.s not sure on air yet. maybe accuair maybe easy street v2.. cant decied :?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Glad to hear it's staying and look forward to the new additions


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Good to hear mate. What wheels have you gone for?


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

off another forum:

spme sneeky pics:


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

T3RBO said:


> Glad to hear it's staying and look forward to the new additions


thank you. im glad now when i look look at it all clean and shiney..


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> Good to hear mate. What wheels have you gone for?


play the game.lol


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Bentleys ?

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

8) much quicker than the other forums. will get some pics up soon


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Not nays bentleys are they ?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I can tell you the tyres are Goodyear F1 Assy2s but that's about it :lol:

Rich loves his Bentleys think he has had every type you can get so you will be in good company :wink:

Looking forward to seeing them


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

tonksy. nah these are much better. he wants to borrow them for ud.. i might be kind and put mine on bricks again for the weekend. :lol:

jamman: im happy with these as they are a bit special, even in the bentley range, every other car at edition has bentleys on. but only spotted a couple of these 20" versions over the years  cant wait to lower it again. current pics will be embarrassing  lol


----------



## kettle (Oct 12, 2009)

i didnt want to mention the arch gap ha but clearly you just pointed that out must be a tad high on 20s
matt how come you got rid of the setup you had before? will the new setup be much different?


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

kettle said:


> i didnt want to mention the arch gap ha but clearly you just pointed that out must be a tad high on 20s
> matt how come you got rid of the setup you had before? will the new setup be much different?


its not that bad. you could only squeeze a small child in there. :lol:

i intended to upgrade to digital. then when i removed it i intended to sell it, then decided to keep the car. then i decided to keep it so im going to upgrade like first intended.

only real difference is you can set preset hights and it will monitor and maintain then hights for you rather than you doing it with switches.

matt


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

big knob


----------



## jordan26 (Feb 16, 2011)

Love Bentleys


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

matt_tt225 said:


> 8) much quicker than the other forums. will get some pics up soon


next time make it harder


----------



## matt_tt225 (Jun 6, 2011)

couple of pictures, will be sure to get some better ones soon;


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Hmmm... not convinced. Look a little like giant hub caps to me. :?

Still, your car, your dosh, etc.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm not keen tbh matt, prefer the claws imo.

As said, your choice mate and sound like your happy with them


----------



## jordan26 (Feb 16, 2011)

You planning on changing the colour of the centre atall?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

mate I have just seen this up for sale again on edition 38 whats going on?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Rich196 said:


> mate I have just seen this up for sale again on edition 38 whats going on?




Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Just to to massive looking for the mk1, looks like a 4x4!  needs slamming to look right.

Damien.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Jesus, just seen these alloys in the for sale section. You change your mind more than I breathe :lol:


----------

